# Help Me, Lord



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

My daughter, Bridgette, is on spring break starting today. I am making her prom dress this week. I started tonight. It's been 4 hours, and already I have heard :

"Oh God, you are not putting the seam there, are you?"

"You are not making it that way, Mother!" (she calls me Mother instead of Mama when she is angry with me )

"I'm wearing it, don't you know!"

"No girl will have it that way!"

"Can't we just buy one?" 

*Then:*

"okay I like it now"

"I guess that would work"

" I suppose I won't die of humiliation"

"Yes you did it right, now what about the top"



I have just started cutting and pinning the skirt. That's it! She's already cried, stomped and then smiled in an hour. I am praying under my breath, "Please Lord, help me not kill the chile' of mine, before prom....I already bought the fabric and tickets....and there is no refunds!"


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, prayers being said for both of you.


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

TC,
Sounds like a normal teenage girl to me. Good luck.:bouncy:
Winona


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

TC - My older one... (the one getting married). I usually don't sew for, she just doesn't find it good enough. Which, it might be good enough if she'd be still long enought and give it a little bit of time to become something rather than YUCKING it while it's being made.

I have two skating dresses here 1/2 done that I've just let be cause it's not worth the time.

So, I feel your pain, and sending energy and sanity prayers to you.
And a reasonabliness prayer to Bridgette!

Angie


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh, the joys of having a teenage daughter. :duel:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

If my DD, would have acted like that, she'd have been told to sew it herself OR I'd have thown the whole thing in the garbage.

MY DD, Zookeeper16, could vouch for that!

BTW, she made her own wedding dress! It was so funny because I'd have been sewing for 40 years and yet, everytime I tried to help her, I made a mistake. I gave up and watched.


----------



## debra in ks (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm on the same page as Ardie on this one. If I had been that rude about something my mom was making me, it would not have gotten finished unless I did it myself. We were polite to one another growing up and especially to our parents! I'm glad I was raised the "old" way.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Bridgette is a sweet girl 90 percent of the time. We have our issues though. She is hard-headed, as am I....she hates to admit it but we are just alike and that's why we argue. 

The problem is that we are making a dress with pencil drawings in front of us, and a few pattern to mix and match and change. Her vision and mine are different somewhat, and since I'm the sewer my vision will win, eventally.  It will take some tears and then smiles but it will come along. I told her this morning, that we will have no more fits, or I will find something in MY closet that she can wear to prom....that will keep her quiet for the moment...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Did you find a solution to the back having to come up some?

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I cut the skirt higher a bit, and now we are combining two hand drawings and one pattern and two pictures online. That should work, right????  :help:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, as long as you have all that to work with - YOU'LL BE J-U-S-T FINE!!!!:clap::happy::nana::bouncy::goodjob:


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> Well, as long as you have all that to work with - YOU'LL BE J-U-S-T FINE!!!!:clap::happy::nana::bouncy::goodjob:


 :goodjob:


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I am keeping you in my prayers.... I had all boys and they were so darn easy! To this day they love anything I do for them... yep, blessed I am.. Now with a new granddaughter we will see what it is like the older she gets... My first try with a girl... I'm sure the dress will be perfect! Looking forward to seeing pics...


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

i wanna see pictures!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I want to see pictures tooo !!!
:grouphug:
Prayers being said !!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'll give ya'll some picture when I'm done, I promise.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That made me grin  I am amazed at the talent of some of you ladies... sewing from a PENCIL SKETCH? I can barely follow a pattern. LOL


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

CJ said:


> That made me grin  I am amazed at the talent of some of you ladies... sewing from a PENCIL SKETCH? I can barely follow a pattern. LOL


 I might show you a picture of a dress with a price tag on it, if I can't get it right. lol 

I did get the skirt almost done yesterday. That was the easy part though. Now on to the top, she wants somekind of rushing/pleating..... hope I can mange it. I wish Bobby would make me on of those homemade dress forms, that would help.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tammie - put Bridgette into a t'shirt and get your roll of duct tape...
Apparently those things work pretty well. My youngest (the sewer) got her hubby to help her make one of herself, and it's working well. She used the old upright vaccuum handle for the stick to put it on.

I ought to do something like that for this potato I call a body. Then I might want to sew for myself.

Angie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Please please Please, someone send me to the thread that tells how to make a homemade dress form... I would love to have one... made of myself... Then I could make my own ball gowns for Mardi Gras!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.alleycatscratch.com/lotr/makingem/DuctDummy.htm


http://www.taunton.com/threads/pages/t00002.asp


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Here are the rules when I custom sew.

You are allowed to stand in the middle of my sewing room, on a stool, in your underoos, nothing else. (this alone helps to start the process) I will remind all sewing mothers that you DO have a pincussion full of sharp opjects at your disposal... ; )

You do not get to get hysterical until close to the finished product. And only then, if the cat has tinkled on it, or your brothers walked over it with muddy shoes.

I promise a likable finished product or I start over. (This makes both of us try extra hard).

We've always managed, and my only daughter is spoiled rotten (not in the ways we usually think) where matters of perfectly fit custom garments are concerned.

I always listened (the most important skill) and produced. She was particularly delighted and proud of her formal dresses, style, fit an everything. 

Did I sweat and work many hours, yes... Was there unending 'trying ons?" Yes.

Was there a smiling cute kid at the end of it... you bet.

For her senior prom, we made a circle skirt (waist where she wanted it, which was nowhere near her waist, but down somewhere around her cute little bumper zone). I made a simple, plain halter top, that was help up by a necklace made of jade and amethyst. I used the same semi precious stones to make little hanging dangles of stones at the bottom of the halter (which came to the top of the skirt). The result was a two piece garment, that made both of us very happy, for the stunning price of less than $20.

Good luck dear! This too shall pass. I'd give quite a lot to have that moment back... she's a 2nd year medical school now, and I get to make nice sensible business skirts... sigh...

dawn


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

wow Dawn, that sounds lovely and stunning.

TC - what's the dress status? What is your status?Bridgette?

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Working on the top tonight. We have changed it again, but it will be easier. Soon I'll be able to send over a sorda completed pics. Yes bridgette is still whinning a bit, but she is better now.

Love the "cat tinkling on it" ! I laughed myself silly. Yesterday morning, one of my little dogs was curled up asleep on the material in the dining room chair....Bridgette freaked when she saw him.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Angie, thank you so very much for the links... too cool
TC, I am glad that it is going............................ and getting easier...
The whole dog on the material must have been a sight for her... Did the dog survive? LOL


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

PETSNEGGS said:


> Angie, thank you so very much for the links... too cool
> TC, I am glad that it is going............................ and getting easier...
> The whole dog on the material must have been a sight for her... Did the dog survive? LOL


Barely, he was banished outside until prom I think...lol


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

:Bawling::Bawling::Bawling::Bawling::help::help:

That's all I have to say! 

Okay who wants to come to Texas for the weekend and I supply all the deer chili you can eat, all you have to do is help me with this dress!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

OH NO, TC what is the problem??? Are the tempers flaring or is the dress just not fitting together correctly? If it is the fitting part maybe you can post pics and we might be able to help out... Now if it is the tempers part hummmm not to sure how to help with that one... Like I said before I have all boys and they are so easy going thank goodness... 
Maybe chocolate or how about lots of prayers being sent your way... 
I make a great strawberry margarita.... I could send you a batch, lol


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

No, it's the dress. The whinning on her part has lessened a bit, as I am giving "the look" everytime I even think she might start. 

What has happened: The pattern for the skirt has 4 seams, one in the middle front, two on the sides and one down the middle back. She hated the seam in the middle front. So I cut it different, and now the seams on the side are too big and puckering because of the weird cut. I am now ripping the seam on one side, for the hundredth time, and re sewing. Also Bridgette is built with a size 12 hipline (like her mama ) and a size 6/8 on top. So that is a hard issue to deal with, especially when I am not using a pattern at all on top. 

I only have two weeks to go, and of course everything is happening right now. Bobby and I are head coach for little league teams, I am a team mom for two teams on top of it. Everything that lives here, is either having a baby, setting on something, fixin' to be due or whatever. Also I am on this online forum, that has these ladies who "force " me to sign up for swaps all the time.....even though I beg them not to, but they insist!!!    JK!!!!!!!!


----------

